
Contractors Defend Work at Troubled Salesforce Transit Center - roseway4
https://www.enr.com/articles/46576-contractors-defend-work-at-troubled-salesforce-transit-center
======
roseway4
Fascinating to see professional/ industry groups (all broadly in engineering
and construction) disagree with each other over definitions, standards, and
culpability.

